# Giff Great Bombard - FIRE! (Spelljammer)



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 2, 2014)

The Giff's version of the Wave Motion Gun


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 3, 2014)

Damn it, now I want to play Spelljammer. Looks awesome by the way.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 3, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Damn it, now I want to play Spelljammer. Looks awesome by the way.




Cheers! 

And good, more folk who play Spelljammer the better


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 10, 2014)

An abandoned? Giff Great Bombard rocks on an empty, quiet ocean....


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 10, 2014)

The size the picture posts may be too small. It looks like a shadow. I can't see much detail. The sun really does a good job of shining and making it hard to see the ship. After I enlarge it, the details are a bit better, but still a bit dark. What I can see in the enlarged pic does look very cool, though.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 10, 2014)

How's this version then?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 11, 2014)

Much clearer. I can see a lot more detail and color at the size it is posted. Very cool.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 11, 2014)

So, maybe you can help me remember something. There was a ship used by the Arcane. Do you remember what the name of it is?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 11, 2014)

The Arcane have no ships of their own! 
but they do use other folk's to fly them around
there's ton of odd ships, like Quentin's Library, Thayan Quad etc that you maybe thinking of? 


link to full sized version of the Bombard Sea pic, rather than cut down one on forum
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/bombard/bombard_sea.jpg


and another one 

link ot full sized version
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/bombard/bombard_orbit.jpg

small preview


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 1, 2014)

Christinetran91 said:


> And good, more folk who play Spelljammer the better




Yup!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 1, 2014)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> The Arcane have no ships of their own!
> but they do use other folk's to fly them around
> there's ton of odd ships, like Quentin's Library, Thayan Quad etc that you maybe thinking of?



I finally figured it out. I was thinking of the Triop, a ship built by the Arcane, but primarily used by other races.



> link to full sized version of the Bombard Sea pic, rather than cut down one on forum
> http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/bombard/bombard_sea.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Nice...


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 1, 2014)

Triop....another ship to model 

Thank you  I like doing different styles of art, but favour very nonrealistic, "fantasy" look


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 1, 2014)

Triop....another ship to model 

Thank you  I like doing different styles of art, but favour very nonrealistic, "fantasy" look


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome, you have to post it up when you do. The triop was one of my favorite ships to play with. I'm really interested in seeing how it comes out.


----------

